# Will It Bother My Rats?



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

So I just got enough money to finally buy a nice stereo but I just realized, with my rats in my room, will it bother or scare them when listening to my music? I really like my music loud, obviously I'd be more than willing to keep it moderate so as not to scare them, but will it be okay? I don't want to hurt them or make them uncomfortable or anything  or will they adjust? Please any input is helpful. I have a cat who doesnt care at all to sit in my brothers room when hes blaring his music but of course rats and cats are different.


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd go with no, but that's just on my experiences. I often have loud music playing in the living room where my cage is kept and they don't seem in the slightest bit harmed or distressed by the sound of music. I'd say as long as the cage is kept a distance away from the stereo to avoid any damage to their little ears then it should be ok (someone will have to correct me if I'm wrong here) I'm just speaking from experience and keeping my ratties! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I've heard that rats love music. Obviously you wouldn't have it right up next to their cage, but I don't think it would bother them too much. Of course, you should watch closely for signs that they aren't loving the music as much as you do, and adjust the volume accordingly.

Let me know how it goes. I have classical music playing 24/7 (I'm such a nerd, I know) and I'm curious as to whether my rats will enjoy this or not.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Rats are very sound sensetive and have much better hearing then humans, I never put on music/tv to loud around them because it can stress them out, I think as long as you have it at a moderate level it should be ok, but just not roaringly loud, it could be uncomfortable for their sensetive little ears.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, I didn't see the really loud part. Yeah, my hearing is really bad but it's also really sensitive (I know that doesn't seem to make sense but it would be a long explanation and completely off topic) so I never have the music very loud. I don't think that would be good for rats. Turn the volume down.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I have my music pretty loud in my room where they are. Not super loud where it would hurt but they honestly don't seem bothered by it. THey don't even wake up or move when I turn it on so I imagine it is okay as long as you aren't superrrrr loud. My fish seem more bothered by it than anythng


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't play it too loud, but they won't be bothered by the noise. I play loud video games all the time and my boys' cage is right next to the speaker - and I mean, these are huge speaker towers about as tall as me. They sleep all day whenever I play. Just don't go overboard on the noise level and they'll be fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

SarahEden said:


> I have my music pretty loud in my room where they are. Not super loud where it would hurt but they honestly don't seem bothered by it. THey don't even wake up or move when I turn it on so I imagine it is okay as long as you aren't superrrrr loud. My fish seem more bothered by it than anythng


I had a beautiful male delta fin betta who would get really annoyed any time I turned the music on. I think there must be some vibrations or something that bother them.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

At first my ratties were not fans of loud music and they (believe it or not!) Only liked soft/classical music. When they like a song, they get really curious and attentive to it. They've adjusted to moderatle music (like, louder than my I pad turned all the way up, but not sooo loud)... Honestly, at least in my case, they got used to every loud noise, and they don't even jump at the vacuum cleaner (they're actually interested in it ) or hair dryer... Just, don't play it very loud, and let them adjust. See what volume bugs them, and start off lower than that.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Generally my rats don't care, only if the music is ALREADY ON before they come out. If I suddenly turn it on when they're near then it does spook them (except for Ellie who is the calmest rat ever, no noise bothers her and she's not even deaf!). I'd just try with the music already on. In my opinion rats can get used to anything in the environment as long as they're repeatedly exposed to it. Imagine if there were a rat who lived in an open space next to a busy motorway. It'd have to get used the loud noises to not be afraid, correct? It's just about having them adjust.


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know about stereos, but I play the cello and when I do my daily practice the rats run to the end of the cage that I'm nearest to and watch and listen.


----------

